# A nearly matched team, plus.



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Back in the day, a matched team (2 identical horses) was something the local farmer would be very proud of. In our model world, nothing seems to shout "toy!" quite like one....

Since we have that show next Friday, Kim gave me one of my Christmas presents early..... and told me "make something special"


4 Schleich Tinker's Pony mares










In 1/24 those 1/16 ponies are some pretty darn heavy draft horses! Everybody does Clydesdales, but I've always had a thing for Belgians. So Belgians they will be... or maybe a cross of some variety since they have furry feet.









So out came the acrylic craft paints, camel, buttercream, and burnt sienna









If they're gonna pull a wagon, they're gonna need harnesses










I used vinyl stripe tape, I think it looks really good from 3 feet or so - which is about right - and much less expensive than the professionally made ones they sell, too. I need to make the bridles yet 










As for what they'll be pulling... you'll have to just wait and see!


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Mik, 

Nice work, think about painted aluminum foil strips for the bridles - they can then be adjusted to 'hang right' as the foild will be stiffer than vinyl tape. Get the foil from food trays - its about the thickness of a sheet of paper.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Very nice paintwork Mik! They look real good.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik;
Great work on that team! I know how hard it is to make harnesses, had to do that for a triceratops once!










Best,
David Meashey


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

David, I would love to see your railraod sometime. Between the Hobbits, elves, dwarfs, and dinosaurs it much be really fun.
Bob


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob; 

Sorry to disappoint you, but no railroad at present. The old layout was under our white pines and ground level. It became too problematic to run trains: clear 1 inch of dead pine needles from the track, carry all the equipment out, run an extension cord out (GFI protected), get down to set stuff on the track, then putting it away - you get the idea. I finally pulled up the track about four years ago. I hope to build a raised layout someday, but just build whimsical stuff for now. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I started on the load for these fine ladies today. Kimmee said 'special'... And a Lindsey patent 8 wheel log wagon is certainly not 'ordinary' 

















I figured while I was making one, it'd be just as easy to make two. The second one is slightly larger, so will be suitable for 1:20 and available for purchase (w/out the horses) if somebody needs a Christmas gift for themselves.... 









The wheels are solid, but sometimes loggers replaced busted wheels with them 


















still lots to do, but it's starting to look almost like a Lindsey!


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

looks pretty cool Mik........


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Whew! You would have to be a HOSS to pull logs around in that thing. Easy to see why only draft horses and oxen got the job. Looking good so far Mik. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

They iz jus lil fellers...


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Wheel team harnessed in and ready to work! 









simple wiffletrees 









Lead team harnessed. 









Loaded and almost ready to head for the mill - I need to do the traces and seal the bottom of the plinth, yet.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Mik-- 

That wagon looks great with the logs and driver sitting atop. The team makes it special!!! It just doesn't quite do it for me with a 'dozer pulling!


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

very nice job and great job on the paint job too.


----------



## Dale W (Jan 5, 2008)

Very nice Mik, having grown up on a farm it was my farm chore as a kid to harness the team so I have a special appreciation for these critters. Yes, you need to add reins, guess you call them traces. You do indeed know how to create a harness. 

Again looks super. 

Dale


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I also had a pair of vintage cheapy hollow plastic Clydesdales that I'd been meaning to do something with... for about 5 years now. 









Since I was in the mood, they got a quick repaint and a very basic double box wagon in Birdsell colors. 









The pair in natural light....


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Unbelievable how a coat of paint transformed all of those horses. The Belgians and the Clydesdale's both looked like toys before hand. Now they are very convincing! Great job. Will these be on display at the stone house?


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Both are loaded in the car and waiting to go. We get access to the room at 1:30-ish... so roughly 4 hours to set it all up. Tight, but do-able. (I hope!) 

You coming up, Randy?


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

This is the 2nd Lindsey. I decided to try using wooden plugs for wheel 'hubs' just to dress them up a bit... I think I may add them to mine as well. 









I put this one up on fleabay.... if it sells, maybe I can get Kimmee a bottle of wine for New Year's Eve!


----------

